# Unit 78 Idaho Deer



## poco (Mar 19, 2010)

Just wondering what people know about this unit, ive heard the deer were hit hard by the last 2 winters. Has anybody hunted or scouted this unit looks like it should hold some good deer.
Thanks


----------

